# Badminton



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone know of any badminton clubs/groups in Dubai?

I have looked on duplays.com as recommended by one of the people on here when I enquired about gyms. However as soon as hear "league" it just sounds as though everyone is going to be really competitive/serious. I enjoy playing badminton but would never say I'm a great player. I know without going I won't know what the standard is but thought I would enquire on here first


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Indoor shuttle badminton courts in dubai? - Yahoo! Answers 


TROPANG BADMINTON - Dubai, UAE - Info | Facebook


Sports & Leisure Club good facilities

India Club, Dubai, UAE - Sport, F & B, Events, Utsav, Darbar, Crystal Lounge, Terrace Gardens, Mehfil 1, Mehfil 2, Diwan-E-Khas, Aangan, Hasty Tasty, Garden Cafe, Madhushala, Splash Bar (i think only Indian can become members)


Alternatively, 
Long ago i have been to Al Nisr leisure land (near lamcy)... they teach Tennis for dh 50 per hour 


Why is dubai so ignorant about badminton 
it is not even mentioned as a sports on timeout website 

Tennis 
Sports & Outdoor Activities by Tennis in Dubai - Search - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## ba175 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi 
I am very interested in playing badminton as well, please let me know if you find good club. Haven’t played badminton for 4 years now but will love to start playing again. 

regards

Syed


----------



## Juji (Nov 19, 2011)

*Would like to join*

I am not a good badminton player. But i used to play with my bad gang..know basic. Really would love to join you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

Juji said:


> I am not a good badminton player. But i used to play with my bad gang..know basic. Really would love to join you.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I play badminton only for fun, so i never play indoors, especially now that weather is so nice, im keen of resume playing. plz inbox me if interested :clap2:


----------



## Juji (Nov 19, 2011)

Raminviper said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I play badminton only for fun, so i never play indoors, especially now that weather is so nice, im keen of resume playing. plz inbox me if interested :clap2:


am interested. how we gon na mk this happen


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Raminviper said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I play badminton only for fun, so i never play indoors, especially now that weather is so nice, im keen of resume playing. plz inbox me if interested :clap2:


I am interested, not very high level but it sounds like fun to play outside I haven't played badminton outdoors since I was a child...where do you play? Please let me know if you have somehere to play ....


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

Juji said:


> am interested. how we gon na mk this happen


------------------
either contact my Y! messenger or inbox me, or leave ur contacts


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

RedMac said:


> I am interested, not very high level but it sounds like fun to play outside I haven't played badminton outdoors since I was a child...where do you play? Please let me know if you have somehere to play ....


------------------------------------
Mostly in the gardens of Discovery Gardens


----------



## Juji (Nov 19, 2011)

i do not know the place. just been here for a month. but we can find i think. shall we play this weekend?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

DUPLAYS.com Dubai Badminton leagues, events, and more


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Juji said:


> i do not know the place. just been here for a month. but we can find i think. shall we play this weekend?


sure


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Juji said:


> i do not know the place. just been here for a month. but we can find i think. shall we play this weekend?


I can play at the weekend....pm me details please if it going to happen..thanks..


----------



## chemron (Nov 23, 2011)

I love to play badminton too please count me in


----------

